# HD Absolute



## biz (Jul 30, 2004)

Anyone still have this package? I do. I checked tonight to see their latest packages and I get most of the HD stuff. I could use a couple of the others, but we survive fine. 

Still can't beat it for 29.95


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

I still have Absolute, and will hold on to it intil they pry my cold fingers off of it.

I get about 55 HD channels, not counting Premuims (still have Cinemax for $0.01), and not counting any PPV or other special channels that I could view by paying extra.

Lets see DirecTV or any cable system beat that for $29.95 ($34.95 with my locals).

I just counted all HD I have 79 channels I you count PPV, but I still am not sure how many Premiums are available like HBO and STARS, I did count the Cinemax channels, so the total could be as high as 85 or thereabouts.


----------



## coldsteel (Mar 29, 2007)

8 HBO, 6 Starz, 4 Cinemax, 5 Showtime (4 if you don't have 129 or 77).


----------



## GB1 (Dec 7, 2006)

HD absolute is great! I too wont give it up unitl they make me. I also have the Cinmax special (until next month) and they just gave me 3 months free of showtime and HBO. The CSR was even very concerend that I understood how to cancel these before being charged. 

I had the appearently wrong impression that us Absolute people could "loose" this package by making any changes to our account. Is this a myth?


----------



## Ira Lacher (Apr 24, 2002)

So of course this package is not available to new subs?


----------



## snowcat (May 29, 2007)

Ira Lacher said:


> So of course this package is not available to new subs?


Nope. It hasn't been available for a few years now.


----------



## Ira Lacher (Apr 24, 2002)

:icon_dumm


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

Why get upset over news that's a few years old?


----------



## mdewitt (Sep 21, 2006)

I have Absolute and have made changes without any problems. I ask them every time just to make sure and I haven't had any problems. It would take a lot to get me to move away from this package. The only problem I have is that I can't get the new Indie and Retro channels because of LOS issues. But I have more stuff recorded than I can watch anyway, so no biggie.


----------



## ronton3 (Mar 15, 2006)

I to am a happy Absolute Grandfather, I have 110. 61.5, and 119, can I get Indie and retro. Thanks ron


----------



## coldsteel (Mar 29, 2007)

ronton3 said:


> I to am a happy Absolute Grandfather, I have 110. 61.5, and 119, can I get Indie and retro. Thanks ron


Nope, you need 129.


----------



## Justgrooven (Jan 23, 2010)

I joined this forum a few months ago because I wanted to make some changes to my Dish account and was afraid I might loose Absolute in doing so. I followed the sage guidance I received form the members here and all is fine. I think the folks, hope maybe, at Dish look upon the Absolute accounts as early adopters that have been very strong supporters of HD on Dish. While I am not a Club Dish member I do recommend Dish to anyone that asks about Satellite providers. My viewing habits are such that if a program is not broadcast in HD I don’t watch. Not only does Absolute offer most of the content I’m interested in, I perceive it as the product I want, no standard crap! Add to that the best Set Top Boxes and Guides in the industry and in my case they will never lose my business. Dish would be well advised that if the time comes where they must discontinue Absolute they should have a HD only package lineup to offer us.


----------



## mattydork (Aug 22, 2003)

Still have it here along with the Cinemax promotion.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

mdewitt said:


> I have Absolute and have made changes without any problems. I ask them every time just to make sure and I haven't had any problems. It would take a lot to get me to move away from this package. The only problem I have is that I can't get the new Indie and Retro channels because of LOS issues. But I have more stuff recorded than I can watch anyway, so no biggie.


RETRO & INDIE are awsome! I saw a 1933 movie on RETRO....


----------



## Grandude (Oct 21, 2004)

Paul Secic said:


> RETRO & INDIE are awsome! I saw a 1933 movie on RETRO....


I agree. Recorded Das Boot the other day and then spent the whole evening a few days later watching it. Wow, almost five hours..............:grin:


----------



## tcatdbs (Jul 10, 2008)

Anyone with Absolute that have an expired contract? I was wondering what Dish does... can we just go on keeping it until we drop it? Mine doesn't expire until June, just curious.


----------



## JeffN9 (Apr 14, 2007)

Whatever contract I had is long since expired and I still have it. I even added the cd music channels last summer with no problems. I also still have free Cinemax with autopay that was supposed to go away in January according to the letters they sent.


----------



## gqmagtutgic (Jul 13, 2003)

tcatdbs said:


> Anyone with Absolute that have an expired contract? I was wondering what Dish does... can we just go on keeping it until we drop it? Mine doesn't expire until June, just curious.


Yes


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

Your ability to receive and subscribe to HD Absolute is not related to your 2 year contract in any way.


----------



## tcatdbs (Jul 10, 2008)

Is there a way Absolute customers can "buy" the additional HD channels they don't receive (Fox news, Tru, FX, BBC, MTV, BET... and any others that were added)?

Or is there a current "HD only" package that includes ALL HD?


----------



## coldsteel (Mar 29, 2007)

You can go for DishAmerica Gold. It will still miss Fox News, MTV, Nick, VH1, BET, FX, MSNBC, Speed and Fox Business due to contract disputes. You would also lose the Platinum channels.

Also, it's $54.99 with locals.


----------



## levibluewa (Aug 13, 2005)

Just wish we could add the regional sports network, but with Absolute its not an option.


----------



## cclement (Mar 22, 2004)

levibluewa said:


> Just wish we could add the regional sports network, but with Absolute its not an option.


I totally agree!!


----------



## tcatdbs (Jul 10, 2008)

Absolutely fabulous... I was happy "before", now I get Retro, Indie, Epix, and Shorts. I hope they grandfather this "forever"... I'm sure at some point, they'll change the name of Platinum and start charging more for it and Absolute. That promo is what got me to switch from TWC... Would be nice to see an "HD Everything" pack at a reasonable cost.


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

tcatdbs said:


> Absolutely fabulous... I was happy "before", now I get Retro, Indie, Epix, and Shorts. I hope the grandfather this "forever"... I'm sure at some point, they'll change the name of Platinum and start charging more for it and Absolute. That promo is what got me to switch from TWC... Would be nice to see an "HD Everything" pack at a reasonable cost.


With this latest round of HD launches, I am almost to the point where I would jump all over a HD ONLY package.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

GrumpyBear said:


> With this latest round of HD launches, I am almost to the point where I would jump all over a HD ONLY package.


The earlier attempt failed because of the number of channels not in HD ... but as the more popular SD channels convert it gets easier to be HD only.

HD is nice but people still like their content ...


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

James Long said:


> The earlier attempt failed because of the number of channels not in HD ... but as the more popular SD channels convert it gets easier to be HD only.
> 
> HD is nice but people still like their content ...


One of the reasons I didn't go with one of the early options, as there wasn't enough HD, and there were to many other channels I watched, rather they were HD or not. Still wouldn't get an HD only, but its GETTING REALLY CLOSE.


----------



## fsquid (Aug 30, 2006)

I think I could go totally HD now too. I think everything we watch in the house has an HD channel now. Maybe Fox Soccer Plus is the only one we do not.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

I've been on absolute for about 2 years now and the only channel we lost was Nickelodeon, but Absolute has 3-4 Disney channels so we don't miss Nick.

Where else can you get 70+ HD channels for $35/month (locals included)?


----------



## fsquid (Aug 30, 2006)

Do you legacy Absolute HD people get the new channels by default?


----------



## tcatdbs (Jul 10, 2008)

Only those added to Platinum.

I wonder how Dish chooses whether a channel goes to Platinum or "other"... be interesting to see if DIY-HD gets added to Absolute customers...


----------



## CoolGui (Feb 9, 2006)

tcatdbs said:


> Only those added to Platinum.
> 
> I wonder how Dish chooses whether a channel goes to Platinum or "other"... be interesting to see if DIY-HD gets added to Absolute customers...


I could be wrong (and I'm sure someone will correct me if I am) but the channels that go to Platinum are mostly the channels that are HD exclusive, meaning they aren't just the HD version of a pre-existing SD channel.


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

CoolGui said:


> I could be wrong (and I'm sure someone will correct me if I am) but the channels that go to Platinum are mostly the channels that are HD exclusive, meaning they aren't just the HD version of a pre-existing SD channel.


I haven't seen a Platinum Channel Yet that had a SD counterpart. So I think you have nailed it.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

GrumpyBear said:


> I haven't seen a Platinum Channel Yet that had a SD counterpart. So I think you have nailed it.


There are a couple of channels without a SD counterpart that are not in platinum ... but they are older channels (HDNet, HD Theater, Paladia) that were available before Platinum. HDNet movies was also available before Platinum but it was moved up.


----------



## CoolGui (Feb 9, 2006)

James Long said:


> There are a couple of channels without a SD counterpart that are not in platinum ... but they are older channels (HDNet, HD Theater, Paladia) that were available before Platinum. HDNet movies was also available before Platinum but it was moved up.


Right, I forgot about those


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

James Long said:


> There are a couple of channels without a SD counterpart that are not in platinum ... but they are older channels (HDNet, HD Theater, Paladia) that were available before Platinum. HDNet movies was also available before Platinum but it was moved up.


I thought he was talking about the Newer Channels that have been added over the years since Platinum was added as a Package. I still haven't seen a HD only channel added to any package except to Platinum. I thought HDNet Movies was part of Platinum as well? Kind of surprised that Paladia didn't get added, when they changed names.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

GrumpyBear said:


> I thought HDNet Movies was part of Platinum as well?


As I stated ...


James Long said:


> HDNet movies was also available before Platinum but it was moved up.


I expect that the remaining HD only channels will move to Platinum as well. Having them in the basic $10 package helped add value but there have been enough other channels added that DISH probably doesn't need HDNet, Paladia and HD Theater at the lowest level any more.

I expected Paladia to move when the three MTV networks came online - perhaps the contracts required a "lowest package carriage" for Paladia. DirecTV moved it to their "extra" package but DISH and DirecTV have different contracts.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

GrumpyBear said:


> I thought he was talking about the Newer Channels that have been added over the years since Platinum was added as a Package. I still haven't seen a HD only channel added to any package except to Platinum. I thought HDNet Movies was part of Platinum as well? Kind of surprised that Paladia didn't get added, when they changed names.


t HDNet Movies are in Plaitnum.


----------



## daranman (Feb 1, 2008)

I was checking the 'preview' channel, and noticed that History International was being previewed this month to all subs. I hadn't seen that available to us HD Absolute previously because it didn't have an HD channel before. Now that it has, does anyone know if History International will stay on our HD Absolute subscription when it comes off preview?


----------



## biz (Jul 30, 2004)

One of the channels we don't get as HDA customers is the CSAPNS's (all of them). I can watch online, but it seems these should be available, after alll, we get ALL the shopping channels still. :lol:


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

daranman said:


> I was checking the 'preview' channel, and noticed that History International was being previewed this month to all subs. I hadn't seen that available to us HD Absolute previously because it didn't have an HD channel before. Now that it has, does anyone know if History International will stay on our HD Absolute subscription when it comes off preview?


 No, because it is not in the Platimun tier and is in another package.

It is ONLY in preview.


----------



## calgary2800 (Aug 27, 2006)

I have had the Absolute package since the start, when did we get HBO HD east and west for free? I just noticed it last night, is it just a tease?

My last bill was 30 bucks for HD and locals, what a sweet deal!


----------



## mdewitt (Sep 21, 2006)

I was here for the same reason and just notice a post about this being a free HBO Preview weekend.


----------



## cs550ds (Apr 27, 2006)

biz said:


> One of the channels we don't get as HDA customers is the CSAPNS's (all of them). I can watch online, but it seems these should be available, after alll, we get ALL the shopping channels still. :lol:


I have Absolute and get CSPAN 1 . It is on channel 9404. It is part of the public interest channels.


----------



## JBT (Jul 8, 2008)

Yep still with HD Absolute. Losing Cinemax this month though.


----------



## tcatdbs (Jul 10, 2008)

I don't think I'll ever drop Absolute... my bill went down $2  and I'm getting at least 5 or 6 HD channels I didn't sign up for. Losing Max also, but I'm also dropping HBO and ST to save $26 more. Signed up for Netflix for streaming to PC and Wii, $9 buys you almost all the same movies plus many many more... plus 6-8 DVD's delivered to your door each month.... good thing to watch during thunderstorms (not that you'd want your PC on then).


----------



## daranman (Feb 1, 2008)

Jim5506 said:


> No, because it is not in the Platimun tier and is in another package.
> 
> It is ONLY in preview.


It looks like we get to keep History International HD after the preview... I advanced the guide past 7/7, the SD version drops out of 'subscribed', but the HD stays.


----------



## Calvin386 (May 23, 2007)

That's nice.


----------



## espaeth (Oct 14, 2003)

daranman said:


> It looks like we get to keep History International HD after the preview... I advanced the guide past 7/7, the SD version drops out of 'subscribed', but the HD stays.


Dish changes the package status in a channel map update that they push out. I'm not sure why your guide shows the SD version dropping out of subscribed because no date information is pushed down to the receivers. The receivers simply respond to authorizations that they push down to "flip the switch" on the free preview start and end dates.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

espaeth said:


> Dish changes the package status in a channel map update that they push out. I'm not sure why your guide shows the SD version dropping out of subscribed because no date information is pushed down to the receivers. The receivers simply respond to authorizations that they push down to "flip the switch" on the free preview start and end dates.


Generally I'd agree ... but there needs to be an explanation for 640 and 641 TVJPN. If one of the "Free TVJ" events is the first on the EPG grid the channel shows normal (subscribed) if not it shows red (unsubscribed). Selecting a "Free TVJ" program in advance the receiver will let you set a timer ... selecting other programs will give the "this is a subscription channel not purchased" warning.

While I agree that in normal operation all DISH is doing for the previews is setting a package flag from "subscription" to "preview" the ability to set "subscription" vs "free" per program is there. I don't see why DISH would use it on a normal preview channel (TVJPN is a special case).


----------



## espaeth (Oct 14, 2003)

James Long said:


> Generally I'd agree ... but there needs to be an explanation for 640 and 641 TVJPN. If one of the "Free TVJ" events is the first on the EPG grid the channel shows normal (subscribed) if not it shows red (unsubscribed). Selecting a "Free TVJ" program in advance the receiver will let you set a timer ... selecting other programs will give the "this is a subscription channel not purchased" warning.


TVJ is on 118.7 / 61.5, so unless you have a Dish 500+ / 1000+ or a 1000.4 / 61.5 wing dish you can't actually see the regular channel. They created a temporary uplink on 119(?) for the free preview so that those on western arc can see it.

That might actually explain the SD discrepancy -- Dish is doing free previews of HD-only channels in the Platinum pack right now, so they temporarily created an SD feed and uplinked it so that folks without an HD receiver can see the channel. Since the SD feed is only in place for the free preview, it's not going to have guide data beyond the preview end date because the SD feed itself will be going away.


----------



## RCFlyer (Nov 14, 2007)

I still have it - but am considering dropping and going to Direct because of the recent loss of 4 HD's.....ABC Family and the Disney's......I've got 2 kids and those channels are on 50% of the time and now are gone with no indication of when they will ever be back.....

Just can't figure out yet if I still have a contract and if I can cancel.....don't see anything online for my account and need to call from home because they required my Receiver ID number before they will even talk to me......I can't stand Dish Customer Service - they are a pain in the #[email protected]^@#$.....

G


----------



## coldsteel (Mar 29, 2007)

RCFlyer said:


> don't see anything online for my account and need to call from home because they required my Receiver ID number before they will even talk to me......I can't stand Dish Customer Service - they are a pain in the #[email protected]^@#$.....
> 
> G


Yeah, account security really sucks, doesn't it...


----------



## TBoneit (Jul 27, 2006)

Yeah they wanted that from me too when I switched to the EA.

A light-bulb went off over my head and I logged into my account online from work.

It was a nuisance but then i realized what a real nuisance it would be if anyone could call as me and make changes to my account.


----------



## tcatdbs (Jul 10, 2008)

Any Absolute customers still getting Encore HD (without subscribing to Starz)? It's not even showing up on my main list in red. Also I saw Cooking channel was HD now, I also don't see that on the main list.


----------



## espaeth (Oct 14, 2003)

New HD is being deployed to 72.7 and 129 -- by your signature you have 110/119/61.5. That's why you're missing channels.

I don't think the Absolute package is getting CookingHD, though.


----------



## coldsteel (Mar 29, 2007)

No, Absolute will not get any new channels unless they're added to Platinum HD. He might not get the newer Platinums due to the 61.5 however.


----------



## tcatdbs (Jul 10, 2008)

Sorry, just edited my signature; moved 61 to 129 a month or so ago. I was getting Encore HD, but disappeared a while ago; could be because I dropped Starz; but I was thinking it was part of the original Absolute package. I really don't care about cooking (nor does the wife).


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

tcatdbs said:


> Sorry, just edited my signature; moved 61 to 129 a month or so ago. I was getting Encore HD, but disappeared a while ago; could be because I dropped Starz; but I was thinking it was part of the original Absolute package.


The contents of Absolute and the America's packages seems to be variable. I'd expect Encore to be there so perhaps when they messed up and later fixed everyone else's package at the beginning of June they missed fixing Absolute.



> I really don't care about cooking (nor does the wife).


That sounds sad, but I think I know what you mean. As long as there is food I really don't need it to be fancy. I actually prefer simple stuff.


----------



## JeffN9 (Apr 14, 2007)

tcatdbs said:


> Sorry, just edited my signature; moved 61 to 129 a month or so ago. I was getting Encore HD, but disappeared a while ago; could be because I dropped Starz; but I was thinking it was part of the original Absolute package. I really don't care about cooking (nor does the wife).


I've had Absolute for quite some time and have never received Encore, (HD or SD) unless there was a free preview going on. I' am also not getting the Cooking Channel. I have however received all of the new channels that were added to the Platinum pkg.


----------



## tcatdbs (Jul 10, 2008)

Is Disney still on Absolute? My wife just called (grandkids in town), and said it's "gone". Did they move it and maybe I have it locked out? Also don't see it on any of their HD lists on-line.


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

tcatdbs said:


> Is Disney still on Absolute? My wife just called (grandkids in town), and said it's "gone". Did they move it and maybe I have it locked out? Also don't see it on any of their HD lists on-line.


Here is a thread on the subject. 
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=179843
Bottom line until Dish and Disney/ABC settle on funds, Disney will not be in the HD only packages.


----------



## tcatdbs (Jul 10, 2008)

I'll check it out when I get home... confusing thread whether I should be getting the SD versions. With Absolute we got both, I just had the SD version locked. I'm guessing they're both gone.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Some people WANT the SD versions while the HD is off the system ... but unless you're paying for a SD subscription don't expect to get the channels. If you have them, be happy.


----------



## tcatdbs (Jul 10, 2008)

Not there... I'm happy anyway can't beat the HD on Absolute. I have Netflix streaming to Wii, I can pull up just about any kids show/movie normally on Disney and Nick... that will keep them occupied!


----------



## AVJohnnie (Jul 27, 2004)

Anyone else (besides me) recently get a call from a Dish CSR stating that the Absolute party is about to come to an end? The CSR that called me this morning (8/10/2010) stated that Absolute now violates several of Dish’s newly negotiated programming carry contracts and that they have no choice but to bring those subscriptions to an end... and FWIW: My cynical nature tells me this is more a new marketing tactic than it is actual truth… Anyway, I was offered several changeover options, all of which cost quite a bit more than I presently pay, if I wish to retain the HD channel lineup I’m getting with Absolute.

I’ve been an Absolute package subscriber since it was first offered by Dish (anyone else remember the ZOOM content it used to contain?) because I truly only care about HD ~ I refuse to waste my time viewing SD content. I also subscribe to Locals, all 4 movie premiums, have two leased 622s, and the equipment protection plan; all of this for approx. $100/mo.

Also FWIW: I’ve recently become a very satisfied Netflix streaming adoptee (about $10/mo) and find it of equal or better HD video quality and by far much more convenient and flexible to use than the 4 premium movie offerings on Dish; my only current gripe being limited to two channel audio, which I understand is being worked on to upgrade it to Dolby 5.1. The hitch – I, like many others, have gotten hooked on certain specialty premium shows, such as Dexter, TrueBlood, Spartacus, BigLove, and the like… so I’ve hung onto the premiums.

However this new development of having the rug pulled out now forces my hand to make changes and will probably push me into dropping the premiums – I’ll just have to wait a few months for the new season’s episodes to show up on Netflix streaming.

Assuming I follow this path, I’m looking at the 250 package in order to keep the HD programming I’m currently getting (along with a forced in pile of useless SD that I couldn’t care less about), that is assuming the CSR keeps their promise on giving me the HD for life deal + the HD Platinum package when I actually commit. Maybe I’ll be able to sweeten the deal by pushing for a couple of 722 change-out units...The HDMI port on one of my 622s has never worked.

I’d certainly be interested in hearing what anyone else has to say on this new development.

Thanks for your time and sorry about the rambling!
AVJohnnie


----------



## Silly Burrito (Jan 31, 2004)

I hope this isn't true, as I really like my Absolute. But, I guess I could either move to one of the old metal packs, or just see what DirecTV has to offer if I don't like Dish's offer. I'm hoping what you got was just a sales call.


----------



## tcatdbs (Jul 10, 2008)

Ouch, hope they take their time getting to me. I'll drop my movie channels for sure. I agree that Netflix thing is sweet for the price. Now if they'd start offering an HD only pack taht included locals for $29.95 that'd be a real winner!


----------



## Calvin386 (May 23, 2007)

I have been an absolute customer for as long as it has been offered. If I were you, I wouldn't commit to anything. I would not talk to them anymore. I would be willing to bet that nothing will change. 

The ball is in their court. If they truly have to change your programming make them do it without consulting you.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

Dish CSR's are too busy handling complaints to call customers.

It was probably a reseller trying to get you to switch programming so they can get credit for it.


----------



## GB1 (Dec 7, 2006)

I hope this is a false alarm. I was just tellng my wife what a great deal this has been. Would a resellar have access to the packages we have?


----------



## AVJohnnie (Jul 27, 2004)

Jim5506 said:


> Dish CSR's are too busy handling complaints to call customers.
> 
> It was probably a reseller trying to get you to switch programming so they can get credit for it.


Hopefully so, but the Caller ID on my phone and the 622's caller ID history has it as:

DISH PURCHASING
1-800-333-3474


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I definitely have not received that call... in fact, I honestly cannot remember Dish ever calling me... but someone keeps calling and trying to sell me DirecTV about every other day.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

AVJohnnie said:


> Hopefully so, but the Caller ID on my phone and the 622's caller ID history has it as:
> 
> DISH PURCHASING
> 1-800-333-3474


I've been doing some searching... and I know that used to be Dish's number... and that someone else had 888-333-3474 and was using deceptive tactics to sell their services...

But I noticed that my latest bill AND the Dish Web site have completely different numbers. I even checked the phone number given to call on my receiver's screen saver... and Dish doesn't show 800-333-3474 as a number to call them at anywhere anymore.

I'm wondering if all that confusion with their old number led them to make a change. Honestly I haven't had to call Dish in a long time, so I couldn't say when... but I note that Dish has 2-3 other phone numbers completely different given to call and order or speak to a CSR/TSR.

I'm more and more convinced that Dish dropped this phone number and someone else scooped it up and hopes no one will notice.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Stewart Vernon said:


> I even checked the phone number given to call on my receiver's screen saver... and Dish doesn't show 800-333-3474 as a number to call them at anywhere anymore.


When I hit menu twice (on my 622 or 211) to get the "System Info" that number is still shown under "Billing & Programming" and "Technical Assistance". The number is different on my 501.


----------



## peano (Feb 1, 2004)

AVJohnnie said:


> Anyone else (besides me) recently get a call from a Dish CSR stating that the Absolute party is about to come to an end?


Looks like it is true. Many have received the call.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

DISH should keep Absolute but raise the price closer to $110. Let subscribers make the decision of if to keep the plan or move to a different plan.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

James Long said:


> When I hit menu twice (on my 622 or 211) to get the "System Info" that number is still shown under "Billing & Programming" and "Technical Assistance". The number is different on my 501.


I don't think I looked at my 622... but it was late, so I can't remember. I was mostly surprised at all the new/different numbers for Dish as I know I had called that 800 number in the past myself.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

peano said:


> Looks like it is true. Many have received the call.


I'm not doubting the reports of calls... but I haven't received one yet. Weird.


----------



## JeffN9 (Apr 14, 2007)

I hope this turns out the same as my Cinemax for a penny going away, never happening.


----------



## peano (Feb 1, 2004)

James Long said:


> DISH should keep Absolute but raise the price closer to $110. Let subscribers make the decision of if to keep the plan or move to a different plan.


That is the price of AEP with Platinum. Seems high to me for HD only with no Premiums and missing channels.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

peano said:


> That is the price of AEP with Platinum. Seems high to me for HD only with no Premiums and missing channels.


That is the point. Perhaps not all the way to $110 ... but the closer they get to "full price" the more likely that subscribers will say "stuff it" and move to AEP.

Or go away. It seems like all Absolute customers do is complain about their subscriptions. They want added channels? Then give them added channels ... but do it at an appropriate price. AEP's price would be closer to appropriate.

AEP+HD 250 Free+Platinum HD is $109.99 for 105 channels before VOD/PPV/RSNs. America's Everything Package w/Platinum HD is 210 video and 115 audio channels.

So basically DISH is at halfway mark in "channel conversion" - half of the video channels in AEP are carried by DISH in HD. Of the remaining 105 video channels, 26 have HD feeds available for carriage today and 21 more have announced that they will have HD feeds available for carriage before the end of the year. (No, they won't all be carried by DISH.)

DISH needs to move ahead with getting rid of Absolute ... and my way of killing it would be to give people what they want - all the new HD channels - but to do it a a price they may not want. As Absolute approaches the content of AEP the price should approach that of AEP.

If DISH is unable or unwilling to expand the content of Absolute it is time to pull the plug.


----------



## tcatdbs (Jul 10, 2008)

Why not just leave it with the channels originally subscribed to as a "lower tier" HD option. Make all the stuff they've added since Absolute went away as an HD package at say $25/mo. (so all the stuff like Indie, Epix, Foxnews, FX, Nick... etc, would be an adder)... That way anyone on Absolute could add it they wanted "all" HD, or stay cheap if they didn't care. They only reason I'm still on Absolute is they keep adding good stuff to it at no charge.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

The story is that the content providers are getting contracts to keep Dish from only selling the HD version of their channel. I believe that, they never liked the idea to begin with.

So to keep it, you either do as James suggested - raise the price to cover the cost+profit.

Or, cancel the plan.

I don't think they could do as James suggested since the programmers are not going to allow HD only.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

tcatdbs said:


> They only reason I'm still on Absolute is they keep adding good stuff to it at no charge.


That is DISH's biggest mistake with the package ... making it worth more without raising the price.

And as far as an "add on" that would bump Absolute up to include the new HD channels - we call that "AEP + HD 250 Free + Platinum HD". As a bonus you will also get over 100 SD channels!


----------



## HDlover (Jul 28, 2006)

lparsons21 said:


> I don't think they could do as James suggested since the programmers are not going to allow HD only.


Why not? Why do networks care which you watch- SD or HD. It seems the SD channel would only be a conversion of the HD channel. This sounds like a bunch of hooey to me. There is no need to have an SD channel anymore. If a network doesn't have an HD channel I'm not going to watch it. This is going to be more and more the case. Let the STB downconvert it if you only have an SD TV. This has to be the way cable/Sat is going. Why carry two of the same channel? It costs everyone more money. Dish should tell every network to go to hell if they want to charge extra for their HD channel, just like they are doing with Disney.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

Here's your answer - MONEY!! The programmers want to be paid for both SD and HD.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Some more food for thought...

I've seen some posts where people have suggested that Dish is risking running good paying customers off by doing this.

Firstly, I have to say that I still haven't received a call yet 

But more importantly... At $29.95 per month, it's hard to be a Dish customer and pay less than being an Absolute HD customer... so it's hard to argue that Dish is risking running away their "best" customers.


----------



## gqmagtutgic (Jul 13, 2003)

Seems odd only 2 people have received the call, and 1 of them is now saying there may not be a timetable.


----------



## Glen_D (Oct 21, 2006)

It also seems odd to me that Absolute customers would receive a phone call if the package is being discontinued. What if they can't get hold of the account holder? Would they leave a message? Or would they just keep calling until they get the customer? If they do that what about people with caller ID who say they don't answer those kind of calls?

I think a better way would be to send written notification in the mail that the package will cease to be offered as of a certain date, and then list suggested alternative packages. The customer would have to contact Dish with their alternate choice. If the customer takes no action, Dish could assign the customer the "companion" SD/HD package.


----------



## GB1 (Dec 7, 2006)

Anyone have an idea of how many of us "absolute subs" are out there?


----------



## AVJohnnie (Jul 27, 2004)

As the OP on this sub-topic all I know about it I included in my post. As for the Absolute tier possibly going away, I’ve always known that it could happen.

I’m still very happy with the HD content the tier contains, as is... I’ve not complained about new HD carries not being automatically added to the tier as they’ve become available ~ Dish made it understandably clear that such additions would not occur after the cutoff date for automatic additions. Yet even so, there have been numerous additions and deletions to the tier since that cutoff date was first imposed.

All that said, I’m just going to wait and see what happens next ~ Dish will need to contact me again if they need to take further action.

I'll let you know if they contact me again,
AVJohnnie


----------



## Calvin386 (May 23, 2007)

Sounds like some on here might be just a little bit jealous of the Absolute customers and are therefore rooting for them to lose it.

Johnnie...they are not going to do anything. You signed up for a package and you can keep it just like the rest of the Absolute customers.


----------



## yaz96 (Dec 23, 2005)

James Long said:


> DISH should keep Absolute but raise the price closer to $110. Let subscribers make the decision of if to keep the plan or move to a different plan.


What an idiotic suggestion. :nono2: :nono:


----------



## hiero4life (Apr 10, 2008)

I have Absolute, I have kids and I'm home with them. Even with the loss of the Disney HD channels you can't beat the price. I would love the channels back but if we don't get them oh well, the kids need to be outside playing anyways. As long as I can get Center Ice every year I don't plan on leaving or changing my Dish package.


----------



## yaz96 (Dec 23, 2005)

hiero4life said:


> I have Absolute, I have kids and I'm home with them. Even with the loss of the Disney HD channels you can't beat the price. I would love the channels back but if we don't get them oh well, the kids need to be outside playing anyways. As long as I can get Center Ice every year I don't plan on leaving or changing my Dish package.


You will not have a choice. You are being forced to change your Absolute package.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

yaz96 said:


> You will not have a choice. You are being forced to change your Absolute package.


Who is being forced?

Thus far we've only seen less than a handful of people actually say they have been called by Dish... and of those, all have said that Dish said they didn't know when it was going away.

So, I'm seeing no evidence of "force" as yet.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

No force.

They just flip a switch and POOF - you are on AEP!


----------



## gqmagtutgic (Jul 13, 2003)

Not only that is funny how dramatic thread titles use words like

"confirmed", "official", etc. when at the time of the post its neither, imo.

Just like when fee increase was first mentioned earlier this year, almost 100 pages thread titled "officially"rolleyes, my actual cost went down!!

Its a lot of drama in these threads and as far as I'm concerned its not official or confirmed as of 8/13/10, 12:45pm.

And I do see a lot of envy in a lot of posters comments towards the Absolute package.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Yep... I have even seen mention that supposedly the Dish CSRs that are calling to "force" you off the package aren't supposed to leave a message if you don't answer. That doesn't seem forceful to me.


----------



## jericho (May 29, 2002)

James Long said:


> DISH needs to move ahead with getting rid of Absolute ... and my way of killing it would be to give people what they want - all the new HD channels - but to do it a a price they may not want. As Absolute approaches the content of AEP the price should approach that of AEP.
> 
> If DISH is unable or unwilling to expand the content of Absolute it is time to pull the plug.


Why pull the plug from exisiting Absolute customers? As long as Dish isn't breaking any contracts, its not hurting anyone.

Also, it seems like a lot of work to start making adjustments for a package that's unavailable for anyone to sign up. I'd think Dish would just drop the existing customers of Absolute before they did anything else.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Not to give them ideas... but they could raise the price. Hopefully not to $110! :eek2: but grandfathering a package doesn't have to grandfather the price.

I note that I still haven't received a call, though... and I don't see the number of people saying they have been called going up by a large number of new people... so it seems like a handful or less people actually are stirring this pot for the moment.


----------



## cs550ds (Apr 27, 2006)

Has anyone called in and asked about Absolute HD being discontinued? Did the regular CSR know what you were talking about? Did they transfer you to the special dept. that is handling the change over? I just don’t want to get screwed over with a worse deal down the road if I don’t get the call.


----------



## gqmagtutgic (Jul 13, 2003)

cs550ds said:


> Has anyone called in and asked about Absolute HD being discontinued? Did the regular CSR know what you were talking about? Did they transfer you to the special dept. that is handling the change over? I just don't want to get screwed over with a worse deal down the road if I don't get the call.


As far as I'm concerned there is nothing to call about.

There is nothing official, nothing confirmed, as of 8/18/10.

No matter how long the other DRAMA filled, wild speculation thread is.


----------



## biz (Jul 30, 2004)

I have not received a call, I would be devastated to lose my Absolute. Sure I don't get some channels, but have managed to get by just fine. 

In anticipation of the possibility, I guess I'll go look for some programming packages. Dish just seems to make it so difficult with all the packages and I don't want to go BACK to the 'get all channels' package I had when I moved to Absolute. 

For channels I don't get, I either netflix the show later or watch on internet or other means.


----------



## xplocvo (Aug 3, 2007)

I chatted with a Dish rep online just now, and asked about Absolute after my main reason for contacting them. Who knows if this guy was correct, or if they have an outstanding order to try to push people off of Absolute as much as possible...

Me: I am currently on the old Absolute HD package - is this being ended, or can I stay on it if I am satisfied with it?
Me: I understood that as long as I didn't make any changes I could keep it, is that still the case?

(04-03-23Tu) James W.9ZP: Yes, that package is ending.

Me: Is there a specific date? Am I being notified in writing of this?

(04-03-23Tu) James W.9ZP: Unfortunately there is not a date and you would receive a letter about this.

Me: Ok thanks, I guess I will wait to receive that - I'd like to keep it as long as possible. 

(04-03-23Tu) James W.9ZP: You're welcome.
(04-03-23Tu) James W.9ZP: I'm glad we were able to assist you today. Thank you for chatting with Dish Network and have a great day!


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I'm pretty sure that someone could post a record of a real chat with someone where they got Dish to claim they have the Ham sandwich channel in HD.

A search of this forum alone will produce at least a dozen posts of reports of CSRs stating definitively that their receivers do not do something that we all know they do (like recording multiple HD channels at the same time)... so I'm kind of amazed that people who know that will pounce on any CSR saying anything as "confirmation" of anything.

Funny thing about these kinds of rumors... they are win-win for the person who reports and claims to confirm them. Consider:

I post a rumor that Dish is going to raise everyone's bill tomorrow by $5 per month... then I say that I confirmed it! One of two things will happen:

The bill will go up and I say "see I told you so"

OR

The bill will not go up, and I say "thank you everyone for calling Dish and voicing your concerns. Dish listened and you made a difference and they changed their minds."

With this methodology, I can claim pretty much everything I want... state confirmation of my claim... and I win either way it turns out!


----------



## Glen_D (Oct 21, 2006)

I've found chat sessions with just about any company's reps to be essentially useless. The typical response goes something like "That's a very good question". Then they proceed to give me a number to call where I can pose my question to a CSR for an answer.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Are we stay on HD Absolute track or went off-topic with CSR credibility ?
:backtotop:


----------



## Glen_D (Oct 21, 2006)

P Smith said:


> Are we stay on HD Absolute track or went off-topic with CSR credibility ?
> :backtotop:


So far, the only notification that HD Absolute is going to be discontinued has been from Dish CSR telemarketing calls, or insinuated during chat sessions. No firm date for this to happen has been mentioned, and no one has reported getting written notification that this is going to happen.

I've gotten telemarketing calls in the past from both Dish and DirecTV, trying to get me to upgrade my services, including upgrading my grandfathered programming package, but I can't recall any of the offers being anything better than their regular everyday package pricing.

Personally, I would have a lot more faith in an official written notification.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

P Smith said:


> Are we stay on HD Absolute track or went off-topic with CSR credibility ?
> :backtotop:


While I appreciate the steering (sincerely, not taking a jab at you)... I think this is one of those rare cases where CSR credibility might very well be on-topic for this thread, since it theoretically originated with CSRs from Dish conveying info to Dish customers that led them to believe their package was going away.


----------



## projectorguru (Mar 5, 2007)

I just talked to a CSR as well, heres how my chat went,



I heard a rumor that the hd absolute package is goin away??? Is this true, I have that package now

(24DrDep)2 Daniel V.BZM: Let me verify some information.

(24DrDep)2 Daniel V.BZM: Please give me 2-3 minutes to research this issue.

mike Zechman: sure thing

(24DrDep)2 Daniel V.BZM: Thank you.

(24DrDep)2 Daniel V.BZM: I am still verifying some information. Please give me a few more moments.

mike Zechman: sure thing

(24DrDep)2 Daniel V.BZM: Thank you for your patience.

(24DrDep)2 Daniel V.BZM: Since you have the package, you're grandfathered to receiving the channels. If you happen to close the account, then reinstate the service, you would no longer be able to receive the package at that time.

mike Zechman: ok, I heard people were getting called and forced to drop the package and go into another one, this has been stated on satellite forums

(24DrDep)2 Daniel V.BZM: Let me verify your account to see if anything has been noted to your account.

mike Zechman: ok

(24DrDep)2 Daniel V.BZM: Please give me one moment.

mike Zechman: ok

(24DrDep)2 Daniel V.BZM: I am reviewing our information and I'm not showing any updates regarding the package getting removed. This will only apply if you close the account or change to a different package at this time. If you change the programming package, then want to go back to Dish HD Absolute, you will then not be able to get the package.


----------



## Calvin386 (May 23, 2007)

Subject closed...


----------



## projectorguru (Mar 5, 2007)

yeah can we put this bed now???


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Sounds like it has been confirmed that it was previously only "confirmed" after all


----------



## biz (Jul 30, 2004)

I didn't see it posted, but I noticed I get 113, Cooking Channel. I don't think we got that at the beginning if I recall??.

Called today about getting my local Fox Sports channel (college football fever), but no go.


----------

